# anyone in north jerses looking for a squat?



## A better World (Jul 27, 2007)

My friends and i found an abandoned neighborhood in clifton, nj there building a highway ramp so it wont be abandoned for that long but some doors are unlocked and there a really low bust factor id say you could get a few months out of it just thought i would spread it around because there nothing more than a place to party for us


----------



## emptypockets (Jul 27, 2007)

i wouldn't trust it in clifton. there use to be some sweet places to stay in the oranges and newark, but they're gone now. there was a sweet squat off of rt. 10 in denville, but that place got raided by pigs and put alot of people out last winter.


----------



## Cush (Aug 31, 2007)

there MIGHT be a possibility of an active squat that has been operating in the central jersey area for a number of years now. but now i wouldn't have anything to say about that now would.....


----------

